# 2 seats on JC exotics trip to Hamm £60 March 7th-9th 2014



## Frodolini (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, I had booked two seats on the JC exotics trip to Hamm for £120 each, I can no longer go so i'm asking £60 for each seat. If you are interested please PM me. 

Thanks for reading. 




Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro1_217 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Evans (Oct 10, 2014)

hiya,i would like to chat to you about you tickets.if you can give me a text i could give you a call
my number is 07947507252
Thanks Rich


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

year later somebody replies  i dont think its for this years hamm lol


----------

